# G60 dash/ gauge cluster removal.



## mtn.suiter (Aug 18, 2008)

Can you remove the gauge cluster in a 1990 G60 without removing the dash? and if so how?!


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: G60 dash/ gauge cluster removal. (mtn.suiter)*

At the lower right and left corners of the cluster nearest the steering wheel, you will see srew covers that are somewhat rectangular with a rounded corner, slightly smaller than 1cm in width. Gently pry those off to reveal two phillips screws. 
Toward the steering wheel along the top of the cutout that the cluster lives in, you will find 3 phillips screws that go straight up into the dash. (I think there were 3, but maybe just 2?)
With those out, you need to remove the under dash plastic covers and reach up toward the back of the cluster to release the multi-pin plug that attaches the wiring harness to the back of the cluster. If it's a 1990, then you also have to grasp the clip mechanism that attaches the speedo cable to the back of the cluster (only on a 1990, later years had electronic speedometers). 
If you do all that, you can take out the cluster without having to remove the actual dash. In case you wanted to use the suggestions in the "speedo_fix" file that describes how to fix your broken odometer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

